# Canning jars vs non-canning jars



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a question. I have recently been given a bunch of jars. There are canning jars but also jars that are not, mayo jars, etc. I noticed that when I went to pick them up, there were still food items actually "canned" in the non, canning jars. I personally would not use these for canning but would they work for dry goods storage such as pasta/rice/etc, if propperly sealed with a vaccume sealer (provided they stay sealed) or O2 absorbers added?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldn't use them either. Keep the non canning jars for leftovers or dehydrated foods. And reuse the good canning jars.If the lids to the non canning jars have that rubber seal in them, then they should seal with the vacuum sealer. It works for me, but I have to use a canister to do it for some reason.


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Genevieve, I was thinking the same. The non-canning jars will take a canning lid, so I was thinking of recycling the non-canning jars and just buying new lids for those when I fill them with dehydrated and dry goods.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

exsheeple said:


> Thanks Genevieve, I was thinking the same. The non-canning jars will take a canning lid, so I was thinking of recycling the non-canning jars and just buying new lids for those when I fill them with dehydrated and dry goods.


That's exactly what I would do! I would love to come across some jars just to use for vacuum sealing dry items.

I want to use my food storage as part of my pantry rotation, so I don't want huge buckets of wheat flour around, Id rather have it in big jars that I can just rotate to my pantry....

Have you checked out Wendy Dewitt? Look on you tube at her entire seminar, this is how I am preparing.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't can in them but I do use them for my seed collection and for storing my dried herbs.. Hubs has quite a few out in the shed with nuts and bolts and nails and such in them. Keeps them dry and not rusty.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I use canning jars for canning. I use mayo, spaghetti, etc. jars for my home dehydrated foods & dry goods.


----------

